# im not too big for her am i??



## Marlea Warlea (Apr 27, 2010)

i love marlea so much, mum says i look fine on her, my little sis says i look huge on her, dad says i will last on her for a long time, and i'll be able to keep riding her for the rest of my life... what do you think?


----------



## apachewhitesox (Dec 9, 2010)

I think you're ok on her now though if you grow a lot more I don't think she would be ideal for you. I'm about 5'6" and I've ridden a girls pony who is about 11hh and he was fine with me but I wouldn't ride him heavily often.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

She is more than able to carry you. In terms of looks, you are growing out of her. If looks matter to you. If they don't she is capable of carrying you for the rest of your life.


----------



## maura (Nov 21, 2009)

As the others said, there is no problem with her carrying your weight.

However, your leg in relation to her barrel is longer than ideal, as is the length of your torso in relation to her neck. It is going to be more difficult to keep your lower leg secure, as you don't have a whole lot of pony under your leg. 

Also, when riding her over fences you will need to be very careful with your position and balance, you could easily really overweight her front end.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

I don't think you look too big for her. And she doesn't look like having any difficulties carrying you.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

I agree with Maura's assessment. It's not just about the weight you're asking the animal to carry, there are other factors to consider.

You're not too heavy for her, but you're eventually going to get too tall to continue riding her safely and effectively.


----------



## lildonkey8 (Dec 12, 2010)

Horses can carry 1/5 of there weight. So, figure out how much she ways, and then find 1/5 of that (you _and_ the saddle)and if that's good, you haven't grown out of her


----------



## KatieQ (Apr 4, 2011)

I also agree that she is easily strong enough to carry you, but your legs are getting a bit long for her. The two of you look super cute together, though!


----------



## WalkerLady (Jul 22, 2010)

I agree with others, one day you will be too tall for her, though not quite yet. And you both are very cute! How do you pronounce her name?


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Any guarantees you will remain that size? We do change shape as we age, between early teens and 20. As for leg length, it must be working cuz look at all the ribbons she's collected.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

What Maura said.


----------



## GeminiJumper (Jun 12, 2008)

You're definitely not too heavy for her but your legs are just a bit too long for her and if you've got any growing left to do--which I'm sure you do--you'll be outgrowing her soon.


----------



## Marlea Warlea (Apr 27, 2010)

ok thanks guys, marleas name is pronounced marley


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Awww, its always sad when your legs get too long  You are definately not to heavy for her! She can still carry you  Although in a few months you will be too tall for her. I hope you will keep her, you sure love her to death.


----------



## youaremylife (May 8, 2011)

your fine for now, but in a few years, if you grow a couple inches taller, then yes i would say she is too small, but right now your fine!


----------



## welshies rule (Feb 7, 2010)

I agree she doesnt look like she has bother carrying you but your hight may become an issue. However.. you could tech her to drive and then if you did get really too big for her then u could still exercise her safely and maybe still compete ( I know you could still do in hand classes) 


Just a thought but u guys do look reallyy cute x


----------



## lildonkey8 (Dec 12, 2010)

PintoTess said:


> Awww, its always sad when your legs get too long  You are definately not to heavy for her! She can still carry you  Although in a few months you will be too tall for her. I hope you will keep her, you sure love her to death.


True. With time and patience you could make her a fabulous showmanship horse. You could create a very tight bond with that horse, too!


----------



## Marlea Warlea (Apr 27, 2010)

pintotess- i do love her to death and im gonna keep her as a broodmare


----------



## MaggiStar (Mar 19, 2010)

Please not a broodmare!
I think aesthetically you are getting to big but weight wise your fine


----------



## JackofDiamonds (Aug 31, 2010)

I agree with MaggiStar, Her comformation is less than ideal to be breeding from. What breed is she? and is she Registerd? 

With outgrowing her i would say she is more than capable of carrying you, I ride 11hh ponies (from breakers to newcommers) and i unfourtunatley have legs a million miles long. But looks wise as sad as it is, yes. You do look big on her. And previously you have told me that you want to show, and its big on looks. You have to have the perfect fit and the perfect picture.


----------



## fuadteagan (Jun 10, 2010)

I agree with everyone else. That is why I don't ride ponies because if you are still riding them when you grow out of them you have to say good bye. I ride a horse that is 15.1hh. I think that yes, eventually in a few years you will be waayy to big to ride her~


----------



## Marlea Warlea (Apr 27, 2010)

ehy not a broodmare?
whats wrong with her confo?
and shes a welsh x aussie pony


----------



## JackofDiamonds (Aug 31, 2010)

Deffinatley not a broodmare. Thats not anything against her though, she could be the best pony in the world!! But even so there is nothing exeptional about her as a broody. Also what are her achievments? What is she sucsessful in? Like i said in your critique thread, She has a thin pencil neck, Goose bum and looks to be very narrow through the chest, also her shoulder looks vertical. 

Is she registerd with the APSB, as a part welsh and part Australian Riding pony? Also registerd with the Welsh Pony & Cob Society Aus as a part bred welsh? She doesnt carry much bone considering her breeding.


----------



## Marlea Warlea (Apr 27, 2010)

i dont think shes registered and her achievements so far are just ribons and a champion sash 

but shes only 5 at the moment and im not going to breed her until VCE atleast


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Think a moment. What do you want the foal for? Riding? Showing? Halter? A pet? She hasn't got the confo to make a good halter horse. Also if I WERE to breed her, I would choose a VERY well conformed stallion to fix her faults a little. She seems like a nice little pony though. I would not breed her. But if YOU choose to, pick a nice stallion. It is not up to us to breed her.


----------



## Marlea Warlea (Apr 27, 2010)

an experienced horse man told me marlea has the looks for a royal show??


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Im not sure......then again she is not my horse. Id like so see her collect and work from behind.
Look in my avie. Thats Tess. I have been told she is making her way to the royal. They need to move well too. Not just looks. Although Tess is overbent in that pic (she was getting lazy), marlea should work a little like this.


----------



## JackofDiamonds (Aug 31, 2010)

Marlea Warlea said:


> an experienced horse man told me marlea has the looks for a royal show??


Hun, honestly in the nicest way. She doest have the "looks" to get there alone. You dont have to beleive me but ive been to the Royals, I have ridden for the *big* names and ridden horses from small ponies to hacks ranging from $60k +, i've ridden on the victorian efa show squad, ridden for both QLD & VIC at the trans tasmin show nationals, trust me i know what im on about when it comes to showing. If she "were" to get there she would want extremely good movement. When i look at a pony that has what it takes to get there they must have movement, confo, and extremely good looks. 

But its not to say dont try! Of course TRY!! She is just not quality to breed out of, i think even with a sucsessful stud it still wont rule out her faults. Why not save your money, and buy a Show galloway as a next step of quality to get to the royals if like to show?


----------



## Marlea Warlea (Apr 27, 2010)

please teach me how to get her to collect up!!


----------



## Marlea Warlea (Apr 27, 2010)

nothing could change my marlea... shes better then any champion show horse


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Yeah, but one day you will grow out of her. I hate the thought of growing out of Tess, but I have had thoughts of my next show hack. In a few years though. There are a few ways to teach collection and head carriage. Many ways. Tess was easy to teach. I kept her moving from behind with my legs while keeping light and even contact of the reins. As soon as she soften, I released all the pressure and rewarded her. This may take a while to get it consistant. PLEASE, remeber that it is not just head carriage. They have to be strong and moving from behind as well. Head carriage is the least of your problems.


----------



## Marlea Warlea (Apr 27, 2010)

like what else??

and im not that good of a rider so i dont really understand

also i bought a new saddle and it makes me look a lot more suited to her now


----------



## ArabianLover2456 (Oct 5, 2010)

> I agree with everyone else. That is why I don't ride ponies because if you are still riding them when you grow out of them you have to say good bye. I ride a horse that is 15.1hh. I think that yes, eventually in a few years you will be waayy to big to ride her~


If you ride long enough you will have to say goodbye to at least one horse/pony for whatever reason, so it doesn't matter wether you ride ponies or not, you will grow out of a horse too like you said, not just ponies.

Marlea I think that your legs are getting a bit long but she can still easily hold you like the others have said


----------



## Marlea Warlea (Apr 27, 2010)

the other day my sister said to puy my stirups down, i was like uhh why?
and she said you look to short on her! So i was like... nah i think i'll keep them like this lol.

Marlea is a very good little jumper (highest i've seen her jump is a metre and 5cm) but i can only jump about 80 cm but she feels great when she goes over


----------



## JackofDiamonds (Aug 31, 2010)

For pictures of one of my old ponies that made it to the royal and placed in the top 3 HOTY look at Play it Again of Astral. I rode him for a lady big in the show ring when i was 6 i bought him when i was 8 and sold him at 13, it was hard but sometimes you have relise you as a rider need better. Its hard and hurts and you never want to see them go! But if you want to get somewhere and you dont want to waste your pony you move on. 


Collection: 

You need to push her to a foward trot, get her swinging from the back and stepping through with her hind quaters. She "must" be tracking right to collect. She should be a rounded picture, rounded through the back, bum and later on neck and poll. 

Head Carrige:

Its all pressure and release. You apply pressure with your ring fingers and release when she come of the pressure. But* dont* pull backwards or fight with her head to jam her down. Again you want her rounded. She will want to back off the preassure and slow but you have to keep her going like i said in the Collection paragraph round through the back bum and neck, and _always_ swimging through the back end. She will have an unsteady poll to begin with because she wont be used to it. She will need to develop the proper muscles to be able to do a full work out sesh in frame. Most importantly let her stretch before and after you start teaching her head carrige. All the while with this remember, keep pushing her from underneath you with your legs and seat. Its not all hands!


Thats awsome about her jumping. People often underestimate the jumping ability on ponies, she is lucky with being aussie pony X welsh she has to capable all rounder ponies in her. You will get better in time. Its all about practise.Oooh new saddle your lucky!! What did you buy!?


----------



## Marlea Warlea (Apr 27, 2010)

how do i get her into a swinging trot or whatever?


----------



## lildonkey8 (Dec 12, 2010)

one thing I've learned about head carrage doing that is that it gets them into the habit of bucking. That's just my experience


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

is she actually 13.3 hh? I just rode one. She is bigger built..she is very stout and trust me I'm a lot bigger than you and I'm 5'6". I also ride a 14.2 hh horse...my Gidget. She carries me no problem.

How tall are you now?

this is me on the pony I ride once a week
She is the same height as Marlea


----------



## lildonkey8 (Dec 12, 2010)

My pony's 13.3! I'm 4'11", you?


----------



## Marlea Warlea (Apr 27, 2010)

she was 13.2hh i think when we got her at the age of 4 (only just) 
and she has definatly grown


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

honestly..I think Marlea wills oon be too small for you if you are wanting to compete and do shows but for trail rides or around the stable or house she would be perfect.
That pony that I'm riding in the picture had a vet come see her and she can carry 200 lbs (with tack) he said with no strain. She is built like a tank but she is small. You can tell my torso is too long for her but I still ride her and with tack we don't equal up to 200 lbs so thats good.

My mom had a pony and she is 5'4 or a tiny bit taller and she rode a pony most of her life.You dont look that bad on her. How tall are you?


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

If you say your not an experienced rider, work on other things before you work up to collection. What do you mean by not experienced exactly? You have to understand the chemics of it before you attempt it. You can easily wreck Marlea if it is done wrong. I have seen many ponies going around with their heads on their chest because of heavy hands and being taught wrong.


----------



## JackofDiamonds (Aug 31, 2010)

Marlea Warlea said:


> how do i get her into a swinging trot or whatever?


You push her into it let her find the pace but you control it. It must have a steady Rythm and Tempo. It will feel different. Powerful and foward, you will litterally feell her swinging. If she speeds to much apply pressure like i said to above ^^ and release once she finds the pace. Its hard to say how to get her into a well tracking rounded trot, you have to feel it. Ride with your seat.

This overall will help her balance.


----------



## Marlea Warlea (Apr 27, 2010)

ok thanks guys
im not sure my exact hight and by not experienced i mean im still learning?


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Ok well thats cool  Learn with her.


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

can you get lessons? it might help you out. I take lessons here and there as I'm a poor soul. Bills..


----------



## JackofDiamonds (Aug 31, 2010)

_You never stop learning!!_


----------



## Marlea Warlea (Apr 27, 2010)

i have been taking lessons since i was 5 and now i just do pony club once a month


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

well what I do is I read,watch,and take a few lessons and then I practice on those things I have been taught and whatnot. I also have friends who help me.I am a beginner. 

Do you ride everyday? It's winter there,right?


----------



## Marlea Warlea (Apr 27, 2010)

its almost winter (autumn) and i ride every day


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

well I would practice on little things everyday and keep at them. Also if you do ground work with her it does help..I have learned this the hard way!

Make sure you flex your horse so she will give to you easily. It makes a difference.

Do you do english pleasure or hunter(?) or...


----------



## Marlea Warlea (Apr 27, 2010)

english i think


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

well I'm not sure how well you ride. I know I always need to work on alinging my body perfectly as I tend to have more of a chair seat IMO. 
I do mostly trail riding but when I go to a show I work on side passing,haunch turns,trotting,stopping,backing up,oh and working on posting as sometimes. I don't know how Marlea is but I try to make sure my horse stays pretty responsive and polite about things. Gidget can be pretty rude..she's a grass snatcher so we are doing ground work and working on this..lots of things to do..even play soccer or do small races with friends.

did i get off topic?


----------

